# mooncup chatter for us ivf wales girls



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have just started using a mooncup and i have to say its brill

anyone else?

if you are unsure what it is google it and have a read


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL Kara ... you make me laugh ... it looks horrid and you've started a thread ... LOL


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

omg I just googled it can't say I fancy it myself but good luck to you Kara.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry I shouldn't judge .. don't knock it 'til I try it ehhh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls

its amazing so clean and comfy.....no leaks nothing well i lie i had a spot leak over night


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

What about really heavy AF's as always suffered with very heavy ones ??  

I still thinks its funny but interesting to say the least ??

I hoping I wont need one for quite a few months


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just empty it more often..you won't need one for ages hun

i have to say im finding it brill expect when im half asleep in the middle of the night lol


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Goodness, had never heard of these before but it is certainly worth considering.  Might have a look at them when I am next in Boots.  Are you sticking with yours then Kara?


----------



## caz72me (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello - just popped on to find out some more info on the Cardiff IVF clinic and saw this post listed and was surprised to find someone else using this product.

Will just add my pennys worth to the discussion - they are fab, bit weird to get used to, but have had mine for about 6 months and have saved a fortune on tampons lol and as said above they do not leak, definately recommend them too.

Now back to my browsing about the clinic


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hello fellow mooncup user lol

im not going bad the mooncup is so great...new best friend for once a month i think


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have read a lot about this in emmbaresing questions maybe i will be brave and buy one they sound more enviromentally friendly dont they are u still getting on good with urs kara xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can't wait for next af to use it again lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

it must be very good then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its great and your'll be amazed what comes out


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl i might have to think seriously about buying one lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have to go know kara nice chatting ill be back on later hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kk chat later

come on girls the mooncup is brilliant


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bump

so who is gona try?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

brought mine from body kind on the net


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hello .... granny of youngster


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

* or


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah girls you need an over 30 cup

you will be shocked by the size too lol and the fact you don't feel it

it sits lower than a tampon and allows complete free flow, which reduces pain


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

pmsl what do u mean over 30s moon cup   pmsl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the over 30.s mooncup is bigger

infact is a massive bucket lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

excuse me for asking then kara what one do u have


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

moon cup i mean not other


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. your not helping.. do i order the bucket or the egg cup lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol

i have the over 30.s one, i think there is over a few mm's in the different

order the over 30.s


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

what about me ive only just turned 30 so on the border


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol.. ok i am taking your word for it ... will try anything that helps.. just hope not to many squelshing noises when i in work


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] that would be so embarrasing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

emma you will be a over 30 too im afraid

when i first used mine i left the stalk to long and ouch lol, the only time it will make noise it taking it out

i still find it amazing what comes out lol, i still use a panty liner on heavy days as a just incase and a towel at night aswel as mooncup


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i have to wear a towel all the time with a tampon anyway as no good on its own.. so no change there for me.. now your scaring me with the stem lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you seen one?

they could with a stem on and you trim it to what you want, i have pretty much no stem


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

how do you remove it without that ?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I have to have over 30s     they do sound very interesting mm i might think about it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

em.. me and you mooncup girls together.. kara teaches us ok lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i bet kara would do a demonstration  
maybe to much information


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i bet kara could find it on youtube ....


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl i bet shes lookin now or 1 of you are


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you grab in and take it out

not for you tube though maybe rude tube

miriam yeah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. lol your so funny.. i definatley gonna order one for next month ...



night girls xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

night mate 

popsi it takes a few months to get use to it but its so worth it, money saving and good for the enviroment


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl trust you to find it ...loving the glass demo !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

suppose i better go to bed too

luke is up at 5am to go to somerset , there is a drift day and he is the tyre man so he will be waking me!!!!

night all


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How long does it take to learn Spanish to know how to use it?  

It really doesn't appeal to me, it doesn't close that small does it to go in and how do you keep it sanitised between your cycles?  Could this implement harbour bacteria?  Do they do daily disposables like contact lenses?

Yes I know what you're saying .....  TRUST ME!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah

you either boil it between cycles or use the same stuff as used to clean babies bottles

i much prefer it to having soggy pads or leaky tampons that reduce the flow, i also like to look at what comes away


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Like on the stove in a pan?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah

egg boiling pan is prefect lol only kidding i don't boil i use cleaning stuff


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I've had a mooncup for over 10 years... My first was a very unsexy looking brown old fashioned natural rubber cup... and as it "aged" it became mis shapen in my handbag, so now I have a brand new one... but can't seem to get on with it.  I also chose a natural rubber one this time, but I think they've changed the mold because it seems much stiffer and more uncomfortable. Perhaps I just need to break it in... a bit like new shoes!  

I have to say though, before spending all my dosh on IVF, and before I gave up working full time, we used to go on loads of exotic holidays to far flung places... and if you're in a horrid toilet in the jungles of Sri Lanka, your mooncup is your best friend!!! All you need is a bottle of water to wash it, and you're good to go! No worries about where on earth you'll find tampons etc. 
The clear ones look much nicer though, not at all so earth mama as the originals!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe it does need breaking it lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm sorry but I'm not gonna get one   I'm not convinced it's for me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

with any luck andi you wont need anything for months


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

lol Andi .. why am i not surprised   

i am gonna get one if it lessens pain i will do ANYTHING !! had 2 nights without sleep now and thats enough to convince me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the cleaning it bits put you off hasnt it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I like the idea of disposable things.  I cant imagine washing it in a public loo...how do you do that Kara?  Your hands must get messy too on a heavy day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

to be fair it has really happened much, as long as you empty it before you go out you should be ok

if you need to wash in a public loo, i just carry a bottle of water, empty the loss into the loo and swill


----------

